# Superworm beetles and mealworm beetles together



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

Anyone ever done this? Was wondering if anyone knew if it was ok to put superworms and mealworm beetles together?


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

why would you want to ?


----------



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

To save space maybe?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldnt suggest it.... My mealworm beetles can be pretty carnivorous and i've seen them on more then one occasion rip mealworm pupae to shreds in feeding frenzies xD (which is why people say to remove them from the rest of the beetles)

If they do that to there own kind the battle between the different types of worm might be epic =P do it for lols if your cruel but nothing else really imo =P


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, does it really save that much space? =S mealworms dont need much space as it is, just a small RUB


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

If you try to keep them together compromising the conditions for each species then neither will be as productive as they could be. As has been said they only need small containers, with a height of around 15cm being fine. So I recommend using two containers.


----------

